# Craft fair organizers...grrrrrrrrrr!



## navigator9 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have to get this rant out because none of my friends will understand how frustrating this is. I have a craft fair coming up on the 30th. I had communicated by email with the organizer previously, and she said they had some spaces left, and emailed me the application, which I had printed out and returned with a check, but I had heard nothing since. I have yet to receive a confirmation letter. So I emailed the organizer about a week and a half ago, asking if I had been confirmed, and if so, the exact size of my space, (the application said 8 ft. wide, but not how deep), what time I could unload, where vendors should park, etc. Today I got an email back saying, yes you're in, all set, check received, looking forward to seeing you there! That's it. I'm so frustrated! So I emailed back again. (still waiting to hear) Every other craft fair I've done mails out all the particulars in advance, either by snail mail, or email. This is not the first year for this particular craft fair. They should have their stuff together better than this by now! Deep breath. All right, I feel a little better now. But I'll feel much better when I have all the details!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 22, 2016)

That's crappy for sure.  All the shows I've done email all the details with the acceptance.  I hope your show is organized better than it's looking right now.  It has to be so frustrating.  Good Luck!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 22, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> That's crappy for sure.  All the shows I've done email all the details with the acceptance.  I hope your show is organized better than it's looking right now.  It has to be so frustrating.  Good Luck!



It _*is*_ frustrating, and there's a wide spectrum as to how good or bad these organizers can be, and I've experienced both extremes. Luckily for me, this one just called with details and an apology, so I feel much better now, having all the info under my belt. I hate leaving things hanging til the last minute. Hopefully this will be a good fair, it's finally Spring, and maybe people will be wanting to get out and do some shopping!


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 22, 2016)

Can I add??  I sent in my app and check for a 2015 holiday craft fair earlier in the year.  Never heard anything, finally got an email saying they never received my app and it was now too late to apply.  Then close to the date of the show my check is cashed, email with info for the show, etc.  I guess I'm in!  Luckily I could still do the show and it turned out fine.  The year before I had issues with the same show and had them refund my money.  :?

I'm still waiting on a farmers mkt I want to do.  Every time I call they tell me 2 weeks before they can confirm if I'm in or not.  In the meantime, I need to fill my summer schedule!

Thanks for letting me add my rant!!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 22, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> Can I add??  I sent in my app and check for a 2015 holiday craft fair earlier in the year.  Never heard anything, finally got an email saying they never received my app and it was now too late to apply.  Then close to the date of the show my check is cashed, email with info for the show, etc.  I guess I'm in!  Luckily I could still do the show and it turned out fine.  The year before I had issues with the same show and had them refund my money.  :?
> 
> I'm still waiting on a farmers mkt I want to do.  Every time I call they tell me 2 weeks before they can confirm if I'm in or not.  In the meantime, I need to fill my summer schedule!
> 
> Thanks for letting me add my rant!!



I know that lots of preparation goes into a craft fair on both the organizers side and also the vendors, but some organizers are SO good at what they do, and others SO bad. This is another good reason to get friendly with other vendors is to exchange just this kind of info. If it's a really good fair, sometimes the aggravation is worth it, other times, not.

I wish you luck hearing from your people, hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 22, 2016)

It can be extremely frustrating just waiting.  I applied to a show in October and just heard back a few weeks ago that I was accepted.  It's in two weeks.  I applied to another one several months ago and still waiting and it's in June.   I wish they took into consideration that the crafters/artists would like to know sooner rather than later so they can make alternate plans if necessary.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 22, 2016)

I once paid for a show and WEEKS before the event I said I couldn't go. They cashed my check anyway and didn't refund me... I was out $100. I've become much more wary of shows now and prefer to pay through PayPal so I can make a claim. Especially if I can't find much information on the show. 

I've had some pretty terrible ones almost always due to poor organization and advertising. It's such a shame when that happens. 

On a positive note, I sent a check to a nice wine and art festival that's supposed to be in an affluent area with my application and not only did they email me when they got it, they actually called me and asked me if it would be ok that there would be a scrub/lotion salesperson there. So there is hope!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Apr 26, 2016)

It makes me really grateful for those few show organizers that are organized, advertise well, and understand the craft business. The other side of the spectrum can be incredibly frustrating! I did a few shows months ago where I really enjoyed the people organizing it, but they did a really terrible job at ramping up attendance and advertising, not to mention that I had to donate a raffle item AND pay a good sized booth fee. I had to cut those shows out of my life as time wasters, which bummed me out because I really enjoyed the people putting them on. Sometimes we just have to make those tough business decisions.


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 27, 2016)

We actually put on a craft fair ourselves with another vendor in March.  We pretty much split the duties, all low key.  Just 10 vendors, nobody made any money off the production of it.  Everyone paid $40, which paid for the room rental and advertising.  It went well and we will probably do it again next year.  Everyone seems to be low on $$ in March and looking for venues.  I know we were!!:-|


----------

